# Binance API anwenden



## Traderlino (13. Feb 2018)

Hallo, ich weiss nicht mehr weiter und brauche kurz eure Hilfe.

Wenn diesen code ausführe:

```
if (BuyOrderGesetzt == false) {
        binance.orderStatus(Waehrung, 4866946, function (error, OrderStatusStream) {
      process.stdout.write('\n');
      console.log("orderStatus(): ", OrderStatusStream);
      for (var j = 0; j < OrderStatusStream.length; j++) {
         orderStatus2 = OrderStatusStream[j].status;
      }
      console.log("orderStatus2: ", orderStatus2);
        });
   BuyOrderGesetzt = true;
}
```

der erste console.log() gibt das hier aus, soweit so gut:

*orderStatus():  { symbol: 'PPTETH',
  orderId: 4866946,
  clientOrderId: 'jzHOET9WMd1Ghxi3eCK,
  price: '0.03139000',
  origQty: '1.01000000',
  executedQty: '0.00000000',
  status: 'CANCELED',
  timeInForce: 'GTC',
  type: 'LIMIT',
  side: 'BUY',
  stopPrice: '0.00000000',
  icebergQty: '0.00000000',
  time: 1518439213614,
  isWorking: true }
*

aber bei der zweiten console.log() wird das hier ausgegeben, sollte aber CANCELED ausgegeben werden. orderStatus2 ist eine globale variable *var orderStatus2;*
Ich möchte einfach dass in der variable orderStatus2 der Status (hier CANCELED) steht.
*orderStatus2: undefined*
Was mache ich falsch ?
Bitte um Hilfe.


----------

